# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  orchid ID help

## DartfrogDan

does anyone have any ideas as to what species this is and if it is safe for a dart vivarium
thanks. :Smile:

----------


## bill

that looks like a miniature phaleanopsis sp. har to tell from the pic. if you found it in a big box store, that is most likely what it is. they are the most commonly sold because they are the easiest to grow. they don't require high humidity and may not like a dart viv. but they definitely are safe for the frogs.

----------


## DartfrogDan

thanks,I got it from IKEA.i will probably give it a miss,anyway it was just sitting in the house.

----------

